# 1031fan checking in



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hi all...im originally from the old MOM and have converted pretty much to the new one....im a fine arts major at shippensburg university but am concentrating on making my own portfolio while there since there are no colleges, minus california and florida, with good special effects programs.

i see a few familiar faces already....and am looking forward to seeing and contributing to the great work here - 1031fan


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! What kind of Special FX? I dabble in film FX make-up myself and BodyBags deals with professional FX make-up.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 1031fan. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see ya here


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

From another MoM member/lurker, welcome to the insanity, 1031...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome 1031fan.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the great welcome guys!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiya 1031fan. Welcome to HF!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome, injoy your stay


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I forgot to say this earlier....WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome fellow Methodz of Madness refugee 1031fan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the party!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are going to like it here.

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Hey hey!
Curious...whats 1031?*


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Cheetah-Think about it a sec and then realize that we are all here because we LIKE HALLOWEEN!....
-)


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

(chuckles to self)


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*oh yeah...no, I knew that. 
I just....
I just meant, like...I....u know.
I......

*Covers face and runs away crying**


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol CC... I was like that for a min too then i was like uh yeah duh! lol Welcome 1031... Nice meeting ya in chat last nite.... Hope to see ya again sometime soon


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey 1031, welcome to the forum. What's your Halloween specialty?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome 1031fan!


----------

